# West Yorkshire meet



## millsy234 (Sep 1, 2007)

Any one planning a meet in West yorkshire in the near future or when the sky's start to turn blue and sunny??? :thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep there's a thread here 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61845


----------



## millsy234 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you, been looking for ages for 1


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

If you are about on Sunday we're having a small club meet but all are welcome. It's from 1pm.

Tim


----------

